# Super ferry sinking



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Super ferry 9. is listing 45 degrees near the Zamboanga peninsular with a film crew aboard from star movies. Read more

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/nation/regions/09/05/09/ferry-star-cinema-crew-distress


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Lates news at 07:20 Philippine time here.

http://news.ph.msn.com/article.aspx?cp-do***entid=3568856


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Philippine ferry rescue under way (BBC News)*

Rescuers rush to help a listing ferry carrying 960 people in the southern Philippines, local coastguards report.

More from BBC News...


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Latest update from ABS/CBN can be seen here

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/nation/regions/09/05/09/ferry-star-cinema-crew-distress

Sadly she went down at aproximately 10:00 hrs our time


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Lates from BBC with a picture of the ship. Not the most stable looking vessel

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8240224.stm


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*In pictures: Philippines ferry sinks (BBC News)*

Images from the Philippines where more than 900 people were rescued after a passenger ferry sank.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Dozens missing from sunken ferry (BBC News)*

Philippine authorities search for about 30 people missing after a passenger ferry sank in the middle of the night.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Well done the rescue services and all involved in the rescue. Almost 1000 persons on board and as yet they are only reporting 30 bodies recovered. There may be more of course but I think a good job was done especially when you compare it to other sinkings in these waters.

Don


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Billyboy,

it seems amazing that after all the fatalities and accidents with the ferries that nothing seems to be done to make them safe. They all appear to be unstable but that is my view. Do you ever use them or do you go by plane? I would certainly be very apprehensive about using them.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Hawkeye01
This particular company are rated as the best here. I sailed on the Superferry 8 once. I recall standing at the counter in the drug shop on The origional teak decking of the boat deck admiring the rusty marks of where the lifeboat Davits used to be.....With another three decks above me!!
I also noticed (while we were alongside in general Santos loading) how the ship rolled as the fork lift went in and out of the side door. Fraid I didnt sleep much on that trip.
After that we sailed on the "Mary Joy II" to Sandacan and back...Never again!
She was an ex Japanese ferry which was "out of license" all passenger gangways blocked with baggage. Fortunately I found the ships plan and studied my escape route just in case. We got back into Zamboanga late due to a hot shaft bearing. Whilst disembarking we heard the announcement "All engineers and apprentices to the engine room immediately"
Always fly up to Manila these days. Hitting the ground at 200MPH sounds much better than drowning in a sharks stomach


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Billyboy,

It must be an age thing with me, as when I was at sea and on my last ship - 30 years old and quite a lot of cement boxes around - I never thought about problems or what would happen IF! Now I seem to always think of what could happen. I like my ships to look well founded and looked after. These are all ferries now days and mostly Brittany Ferries as they are the routes we use. Taking to the water again next weekend from Plymouth to Santander on the Pont Aven. Heading back to the sun for awhile. We have made several runs on her. More like a cruise ship with a big hole full of cars and lorries!
I think your idea of taking to the air over your way sounds much better. 

Neville - Hawkey01


----------

